# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  Πρόβλημα με σειρήνα σε Paradox SP6000

## mastersaluki

Καλησπέρα σας,

Παιδιά θα ήθελα λίγο την βοήθεια σας σε ένα θέμα. Έχω ένα συναγερμό paradox sp6000 και μια σειρήνα mars 550, το θέμα είναι ότι ξαφνικά σταμάτησε να κάνει αυτό το φωτάκι που πάει πέρα δώθε και όταν χτυπάει ο συναγερμός δεν κάνει θόρυβο άλλο μόνο αναβοσβήνει το έντονο φως. Δηλαδή όταν χτυπάει είναι σαν να είναι στο αθόρυβο. Παρακαλώ για την βοήθεια σας.

----------


## p270

για κοιτα την μπαταρια τις σειρηνας

----------


## stam1982

Αν δεν ειναι η μπαταρια ειναι η σειρηνα.

----------


## kasikis

Αν κατάλαβα καλά εννοείς τα led ένδειξης λειτουργίας της σειρήνας ; Αν ναι εφοσον σου χτυπάει σε συναγερμό τότε είναι το πλακετακι με αυτά. Είναι ισχύος , απλά κοκκινα ή λευκά ;

----------


## stam1982

Θανάση γράφει και για αθόρυβη λειτουργία της σειρήνας.

----------


## kasikis

Φαντάζομαι μιλάς για την λειτουργία της σειρήνας. Το θέμα είναι ότι ο Αντρέας ανεφερε ότι ξαφνικά το εκανε η σειρήνα αυτό , άρα αν δεν πείραξε κάτι είναι απο το πλακετακι.

----------


## mastersaluki

Καλημερα σε όλους και ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ανταπόκριση. Ναι το έκανε ξαφνικά. Δεν πείραξα κάτι. Έχει σταματήσει να βγάζει αυτό το Led όταν είναι εκτός συναγερμου. Μόλις βάλω συναγερμό δεν κάνει θόρυβο. Μόνο φως!

----------


## stam1982

Αντρέα μπορείς να κάνεις μετρήσεις;Δεν ωφελεί να προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε τηλεδιαγνωση.Η άποψη μου είναι ότι η συγκεκριμένη σειρήνα είναι ο,τι πιο άθλιο.Ειναι κρίμα έναν τόσο καλό συναγερμός κάποιοι εγκαταστάτες να το συνδυάζουν με τέτοια αθλιότητα.Δυστυχως αυτές οι σειρηνες είναι βραχυβιες.

----------


## p270

kai που να δεις την μπαταρια που εχει μεσα ενα πακακιτις πλακας ειναι

----------


## mastersaluki

αφου στον συνεγερμο χτυπαει (χωρις θορυβο) δεν σημαινει οτι φερνει ρευμα; και ξερετε και το αλλο; επειδη εγω δεν ειμαι και πολυ ειδικος οταν ειδα οτι δεν κανει το φωτακι περα δωθε νομιζα οτι καηκε και πηγα και πηρα μια την ιδια σε καινουργια. την εβαλα πανω οπως ηταν και η παλια ακριβως αλλα παλι τα ιδια. Παραθετω και μια φωτοIMG_20180721_202826.jpg

----------


## stam1982

Έχει κάποιο σημάδι ενεργοποιήσεις η καινούρια;Είσαι σίγουρος ότι είναι ίδιες;Βάλε και μια φωτό το πλακέτα κι της προηγούμενης.

----------


## Nightkeeper

> αφου στον συνεγερμο χτυπαει (χωρις θορυβο) δεν σημαινει οτι φερνει ρευμα; και ξερετε και το αλλο; επειδη εγω δεν ειμαι και πολυ ειδικος οταν ειδα οτι δεν κανει το φωτακι περα δωθε νομιζα οτι καηκε και πηγα και πηρα μια την ιδια σε καινουργια. την εβαλα πανω οπως ηταν και η παλια ακριβως αλλα παλι τα ιδια. Παραθετω και μια φωτοΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 74876



Σειρήνα άλλαξες ή μόνο την πλακέτα ? Έτσι όπως τα λες στην αρχή μάλλον για καμένο μεγάφωνο μου φάνηκε .

----------


## sport_billys

Βγάλε μια φωτό την σειρήνα απο πάνω απο την πλακέτα και το υπόλοιπο σύνολο μπας και καταλάβουμε έστω οπτικά 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mastersaluki

Καλημέρα σας,

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθεια σας και ελπίζω να βρούμε το πρόβλημα. Να κάνουμε μια ανασκόπηση, σας επισυνάπτω φωτογραφίες με την καινούργια σειρήνα. Αγόρασα καινούργια ολόκληρη την σειρήνα και  όχι μόνο πλακέτα. Όπως ακριβώς ήταν η παλιά την έβγαλα σύνδεσα ακριβώς την καινούργια αλλά τίποτα. Έκανε ακριβώς τα ίδια όπως και η παλιά. Να διευκρινίσω ότι είναι ακριβώς ίδιες και οι δυο. Δεν νομίζω να είναι το μεγάφωνο γιατί έχει σταματήσει να κάνει και το φλας πέρα δώθε.
IMG_20180813_082753.jpgIMG_20180813_082758.jpgIMG_20180813_082805.jpgIMG_20180813_082809.jpg

----------


## kasikis

Αντρέα βγάλε μπαταρια σειρήνας και βάλε power στη σειρήνα και μέτρα αν σου έρχεται από τον πίνακα τροφοδοσια . Ελπίζω να έχεις πολύμετρο. Είδα ότι και στην προηγούμενη δεν είχες tamper και έπαιζες με 4 καλώδια , φαντάζομαι με ρελέ ή απλά δεν χρησιμοποιείς το tamper; Μετά πως την διεγείρεις με pgm και αν ναι με εφαρμογή ή με διακοπή αρνητικού η θετικού. Απαντά σε αυτά και θα δούμε που είναι το πρόβλημα.

----------


## sport_billys

> Αντρέα βγάλε μπαταρια σειρήνας και βάλε power στη σειρήνα και μέτρα αν σου έρχεται από τον πίνακα τροφοδοσια . Ελπίζω να έχεις πολύμετρο. Είδα ότι και στην προηγούμενη δεν είχες tamper και έπαιζες με 4 καλώδια , φαντάζομαι με ρελέ ή απλά δεν χρησιμοποιείς το tamper; Μετά πως την διεγείρεις με pgm και αν ναι με εφαρμογή ή με διακοπή αρνητικού η θετικού. Απαντά σε αυτά και θα δούμε που είναι το πρόβλημα.



Καλά στα λέει το παλικάρι. Κάτι γίνετε στον πινακα του συναγερμού ή υπάρχει κάπου κομμένο καλωδιο. Μια φωτό απο τον πινακα βγάλε και μέτρα τις επαφές πρώτα στον πινακα με πολύμετρο για να σιγουρευτείς ότι λειτουργεί σωστά και μετά στο τέλος του καλωδίου (σειρήνα)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nightkeeper

Αν μπορείς δείξε μας το φυλλάδιο της σειρήνας.

----------


## mastersaluki

Καλημέρα σας, σας αποστέλλω και το φυλλάδιο της σειρήνα να δείτε αν η σύνδεση είναι οκ. Να μετρήσω αν έρχεται ρεύμα στο - + του power έτσι ; επειδή αναμένω να μου φέρουν το πολυμετρο για να δω έκανα ένα άλλο τεστ. Εδώσα απευθείας ρεύμα με μπαταρία 12v στην σειρήνα αλλά τίποτα. Έπρεπε να κάνει το φως πέρα δώθε; και το tamper όχι δεν μου το σύνδεσε. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## mastersaluki

Φωτογραφία IMG_20180816_192009.jpg

----------


## kasikis

Αντρέα από ότι είδα για να πάρεις ένδειξη και ήχο πρέπει να έχεις διέγερση θετική ή αρνητική από τον πίνακα. Τσέκαρε που πάει το καλώδιο της σειρήνας στον πίνακα και δες αν πάνε σε ρελέ ή σε pgm. Πιθανολογώ για να διεγείρει με δύο καλώδια την σειρήνα και τα led πέρνει από τα 2 pgm οπότε έχει αλλάξει κάτι στον προγραμματισμό των pgm.

----------


## kasikis

Τσέκαρε επίσης τα jumper του tamper είναι στην default για να μπορεί να διεγείρει την σειρήνα (απλά έτσι δεν θα σου ενεργοποιήσει ζώνη στον πίνακα) και την διέγερση της σειρήνας αν θα γίνεται από την μπαταρία της σειρήνας ή του πίνακα. Πάντως να θυμάσαι τροφοδοσία στις σειρήνες (νόμος άγραφος απαράβατος) την παίρνουμε μέσω ασφάλειας από την μπαταρία του πίνακα και όχι από την aux.

----------


## Nightkeeper

Είχα βρεθεί σε ένα σύστημα παλιότερα με τη σειρήνα που έχεις.Αν θυμάμαι καλά είχε ένα κόλπο με το ταμπερ,το είχα καταργήσει για να το δώσω άμεσα στο πίνακα . Έχεις δοκιμάσει με κλειστό καπάκι τη κάνει? Νομίζω πως κάτι γίνεται με το ταμπερ της.Εχει και άλλη σελίδα το φυλλάδιο ? Αν ναι βγάλε μία φωτογραφία μήπως κάτι λέει και σου διαφεύγει.

----------


## p270

> Είχα βρεθεί σε ένα σύστημα παλιότερα με τη σειρήνα που έχεις.Αν θυμάμαι καλά είχε ένα κόλπο με το ταμπερ,το είχα καταργήσει για να το δώσω άμεσα στο πίνακα . Έχεις δοκιμάσει με κλειστό καπάκι τη κάνει? Νομίζω πως κάτι γίνεται με το ταμπερ της.Εχει και άλλη σελίδα το φυλλάδιο ? Αν ναι βγάλε μία φωτογραφία μήπως κάτι λέει και σου διαφεύγει.



Μα στην αρχή λέει ότι λειτουργούσε κανονικά η σειρήνα και καποια στιγμη έπαψε να λειτούργησε χωρίς να την πειράξει όλα τα άλλα τα έκανε μετά αλλαγή σειρήνα δηλαδή 
Μήπως τελικά παίζει κάτι με τον πίνακα;

----------


## mastersaluki

Παιδιά καλημέρα σας και ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την βοήθεια. Όπως σας είπα και πριν, με αυτές τις συνδέσεις που σας έχω στην φωτο έπαιζε κανονικά. Με αυτά τα 4 καλώδια χωρίς tamper. Ξαφνικά σταμάτησε το πέρα δώθε φως και ο ήχος. Δεν άλλαξα την σύνδεση, έβαλα πάνω την καινούργια αλλά τίποτα. Επειδή δεν είναι επαγγελματίας περιμένω να μου έρθει ένα πολυμετρο να κάνω μέτρηση. Αυτό που είναι παράξενο είναι ότι δίνω ρεύμα στο +/- στην σειρήνα από μια μπαταρία και δεν κάνει το φως πέρα δώθε. Δίνω ρεύμα χωρίς να είναι συνδεμένη πάνω στην πλακέτα, απλά έδωσα ρεύμα να δω αν ανάψει αλλά τίποτα.

----------


## sport_billys

Για δεις το πέρα δώθε στο led θα το συνδέσεις στο light + και απο δίπλα IR - (3 και 4 κλεμα)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mastersaluki

Καλημέρα σας,

Εύχομαι να είστε όλοι καλά. Σας επισυνάπτω μια φωτογραφία από το πολυμετρο μου, μιας και ερασιτέχνης δεν ξέρω και πολλά. Σύμφωνα με την πιο πάνω φωτογραφία μπορείτε να μου πείτε ποια καλώδιο να μετρήσω και πόσα volt πρέπει να φέρνει;; επίσης, σε ποια από όλες αυτές τις σκάλες που έχει το πολυμετρο πρέπει να το βάλω;;

ευχαριστώ
IMG_20180830_180900.jpg

----------


## p270

βαλε το πολυμετρο στα 20v dc δηλαδη στα αριστερα οπως βλεπω την φωτο που εχει τα βολτ και με μια παυλα και απο κατω 3 μικρες,σορρυ που τα γραφω ετσι αλλα λες οτι δεν ξερεις 
μετρησε αν ερχονται τα 12v απο τον πινακα δεν ξερω σε ποια χρωματα των καλωδιων ερχονται γιατι δεν εχει φωτο απο την καλωδιωση ,το ποιο συχνο ειναι να ερχονται στο μαυρο κοκκινο 
απο εκει και περα πρεπει να δεις αν ερχετε και η εντολη απο τον πινακα για να κανει διεγειρη την σειρηνα το ποιο καλωδιο φερνει την εντολη το ξερεις εσυ 

τον συναγερμο το εχεις τοποθετηση εσυ; αν οχι και αφου λες οτι δεν ξερεις δεν φερνεις τον εγκαταστατη να το δει


και κατι ακομη αφου λες οτι ολα ηταν καλα και καποια στιγμη επαψε να λειτουργη η σειρηνα και αφου εβαλες νεα και παλι δεν παιζει τοτε ισως εχεις θεμα με τον πινακα που ισως δεν στελνει την εντολη για να κτυπησει ισως αλλαξε κατι με τον προγραμματισμο του πινακα 
ολα αυτα βεβαια με την προυποθεση οτι καλωδιωσες σωστα την νεα σειρηνα

----------


## kioan

Όπως σου είπε και ο Παναγιώτης μετράς, δηλαδή έτσι:

----------


## Eximnos

Να αποθεώσω τον Kioan που γύρισε το κουμπί στο photoshop!!  :Lol:   :W00t: 

Επίσης...




> Πάντως να θυμάσαι τροφοδοσία στις σειρήνες (νόμος άγραφος απαράβατος) την παίρνουμε μέσω ασφάλειας από την μπαταρία του πίνακα και όχι από την aux.



Καταλαβαίνω οτι αυτό που λες αρχικά προστατεύει την έξοδο από βραχυκύκλωμα και κατα δεύτερον βοηθάει τον επισκέπτη να κόψει την τροφοδοσία εύκολα. Υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος λόγος που δεν καταλαβαίνω??

Edit + οτι η τάση εκεί είναι τάση φόρτισης η οποία μπορεί να χρειάζεται για την ενδεχόμενη μολύβδου στην σειρήνα

----------

kioan (31-08-18)

----------


## mastersaluki

Ευχαριστώ.. Θα κάνω μέτρηση και θα σας πω

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## mastersaluki

Καλησπέρα σας. Λοιπόν έκανα την μέτρηση και σας παραθέτω. Σας βάζω και μια φωτογραφία από την πλακέτα μου να δείτε. Στις πρωτες κλεμες που έχετε το ρεύμα στην μπαταρία βγάζει 12 + στην σειρήνα όμως που πήγα ξέρετε τι βγάζει 0.5 έως 1.5... Περίεργο;; τι λέτε ευχαριστώ 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## mastersaluki

IMG_20180901_113756.jpgφωτογραφια

----------


## p270

Τα καλωδια που πανε στις κλεμες που δινουν τα 12v ειναι τα ιδια που φτανουν στην σειρηνας; Αν ναι τοτε υπάρχει διακοπή καπου η δεν πατανε καλα στην κλεμα στην πλευρα του πινακα ,βγαλτα κοιτα μηπως εχουν οξυδωθει και βαλτα παλι παλι και μερτα ξανα στην πλευρα τις σειρηνας
Την εγκατασταση την εχεις κανει εσυ;
Αυτη Αυτη η αντισταση που βλεπω βλεπω και ειναι παράλληλη στις επαφές υπηρχε οταν ηταν οκ ο συναγερμος η την εβαλες εσυ;

----------


## mastersaluki

Όχι αυτά που δίνουν τα 12 v στην πλακέτα πάνε μόνο εκεί. Πουθενά αλλού. Η σειρήνα παίρνει ρεύμα από τις επόμενες κλεμες. Κάπου εκεί στη μέση. Ναι η αντίσταση υπήρχε και όταν ήταν οκ η σειρήνα. Την εγκατάσταση την έκανε τεχνικός. Ευχαριστώ 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## mastersaluki

Καλησπέρα παιδιά... Καμία βοήθειά;; 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## p270

κοιταξες αυτα που σου ειπα αν υπαρχει συνεχεια στα καλωδια που πανε τα 12v στην σειρηνα; και αυτο γιατι λες οτι εξω δεν παει ταση 

απο εκει και περα παρε την σειρηνα που αγορασες και συνδεσμογησε την κοντα στον πινακα και κανε δοκιμες 

η καλυτερη λυση για εμενα αφου δεν ξερεις στην ουσια ουτε να μετρας με το πολυμετρο κααλο θα ηταν να φωναξεις τον εγκατασταση που περασε τον συναγερμο ,γιατι ισως το προβλημα να ειναι σε κατι αλλο ισως στον προγραμματισμο του 

το τελευταιο στο γραφω οχι για στην πω αλλα με καλη διαθεση γιατι σε βλεπω τωρα ενα μηνα χωρις συναγερμο να παιδευεσαι

----------


## mastersaluki

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Όχι δεν υπάρχει θέμα παρεξήγησης προς θεού! Προσπαθώ να μάθω αν δεν τα καταφέρω να φωνάξω κανένα τεχνικό. Όπως είπα και πριν δεν υπάρχει συνέχεια στα καλώδια. Από τον μετασχηματιστη πάνε στην πλακέτα τα καλώδια με 12v και σταματάνε εκεί όπως φαίνεται και στην φωτογραφία πιο πάνω. Στην συνέχει η σειρήνα παίρνει ρεύμα από τις ενδιάμεσες κλεμες τής πλακέτας. Και από εκεί που αρχίζει το καλώδιο που πάει στην σειρήνα, δηλαδή στην πλακέτα και στο τέλος του, δηλαδή στην σειρήνα βγάζει 1 έως 2 v. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## p270

τοτε ισως εχει καποιο προβλημα ο πινακας τι να πω δεν ξερω πως και τι εχει κανει ο εγκαταστατης μην το πειραζεις αλλο φωναξε καποιον να το δει

----------


## mastersaluki

Απλά ξέρετε τι; νομίζα ότι θα είναι κάτι πιο εύκολο το θεμα με τα μειωμένα volt και ίσως μπορούσαμε να το λύσουμε μέσα από εδώ

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------

